# Wardsweb 2-channel system



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Here is the latest picture, like 30 minutes ago, of my main 2-channel rig in the living room. 










Clearaudio Champion II table with SME 309 arm and Benz Micro Glider cart
Shanling CD-T1500 SACD player
McIntosh C36 preamp
Music Fidelity M1DAC and a tube VU meter next to it
PS Audio Quintessence Power Center 
Shanling SP-80 mono block amplifiers running Electro-Harmonix 6CA7 EH output tubes
Tascam BR-20 reel to reel
DIY speakers


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow.! Absolutely stunning! As much fun to look at as it must be to listen to. You have clearly taken great pride in both the visual and auditory aspects of your gear. And DIY speakers, too, truly a man of ambition. Kudos! And thanks for sharing, great photo.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Beautiful! Makes me wish I had kept my Revox reel-to-reel. It was always fun to see those big metal reels flying. Did you ever try dbx noise reduction on the Tascam?


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

AudiocRaver said:


> Wow.! Absolutely stunning! As much fun to look at as it must be to listen to. You have clearly taken great pride in both the visual and auditory aspects of your gear. And DIY speakers, too, truly a man of ambition. Kudos! And thanks for sharing, great photo.


Thanks, audio is my hobby, passion, obsession, lunacy. You may read more on the DIY speakers in this thread

Wardsweb DIY Speakers


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

hjones4841 said:


> Beautiful! Makes me wish I had kept my Revox reel-to-reel. It was always fun to see those big metal reels flying. Did you ever try dbx noise reduction on the Tascam?


I do love analog, both vinyl and tape. I have never been a fan of noise reduction. I prefer to have quiet media. The Tape Project tapes are direct from the master mix down tapes, so they are dead quiet; no hiss. 

I also have a Teac X-1000R, Teac X-10R, Revox C270 and going to Austin next week to pick up a rare Teac X-1000M deck.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Man, that is so sweeet! Love your pics, Luther. Bet that sounds gorgeous!

I've never had the opportunity to hear reel to reel. In the late 80's/early 90's I did a lot of 3 head recording via a Teac deck for my 12V system onto the quietest cassette tape I could find, Maxell XL-IIS, sans noise reduction (monitoring with AKG 240 'phones). I did like the effects of Dolby HX Pro, though.


----------



## xmas111 (Apr 26, 2006)

That is beautiful!

John


----------



## Rob41 (Feb 19, 2013)

Wardsweb said:


> Here is the latest picture, like 30 minutes ago, of my main 2-channel rig in the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, you've got all the coolest toys! Do you still have all your SAE gear? I'm so jealous. :T


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Rob41 said:


> Man, you've got all the coolest toys! Do you still have all your SAE gear? I'm so jealous. :T


This has evolved over years. My SAE is still around. I have some gear at home and a system for my office.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Tell the truth Wardsweb....

Did you stain that floor to match your equipment? You did, didn't you!!!! :T


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Tonto said:


> Tell the truth Wardsweb....
> 
> Did you stain that floor to match your equipment? You did, didn't you!!!! :T


A man has to do what a man has to do. Seriously thought, the floor is mahogany and the speakers are sapele.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Kudos to you Sir! That's one tasty looking system. I'm sure it sounds as good as it looks. I can't imagine you having any SAF problems as nice as that looks. Very nice!!!:clap:


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

JoeESP9 said:


> Kudos to you Sir! That's one tasty looking system. I'm sure it sounds as good as it looks. I can't imagine you having any SAF problems as nice as that looks. Very nice!!!:clap:


While my wife is a saint for letting me have a house full of audio, I do try and have systems that are esthetically pleasing. After all, they are prominently displayed in your house.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Did I mention I'm in to reel to reels?


----------

